# Samsung calendar is fugly.



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Any way to get a compatible apk up for the default android calendar app? I haven't found a way to make the stock calendar look good at all on the S3 and would like to replace it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The AOSP calendar is included by default as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

try Jorte (but have heard issues with it and gmail calendar) or my favorite, pure grid calendar, easily customizable and completely compatible with google calendar

both are in the play store, Jorte is free, but pure grid is worth the money, IMHO


----------



## seang (Jul 15, 2011)

android agenda widget is nice too. very customizable


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks all

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> The AOSP calendar is included by default as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Where?


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you talking about the app or the widgets? There is two widgets depending on what launcher you are on. I prefer the calendar app on this thing but i am with you on coloring. Temped to root just to mess with it.


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

The app itself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Where?


Look in your widget drawer for "Calendar"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

